# Cruze threw 7 Codes this morning- Charging System issue related to Recall?



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

TLDR: MIL comes on, Onstar says Charging issue, P3051 P3052 P3055 P3056 P305C P305E U18A7 - can't find the last three in Google searches.

My Cruze turned one year old 10 days ago and has been great so far. No real issues except I haven't had the Center Stop Indicator Recall work done because my local dealer is "waiting on parts." I fear the problems and codes may be related to that.

On my way to work, the MIL lit up, so I called Onstar and asked for a diagnostic. They said there was a charging issue and that the car may not operate properly, and not to drive while the MIL was illuminated, or to turn off all accessories if driving was necessary. I made it to work, and have to get it back to the dealer (30 miles from work), and have my roadside assistance on speed dial.

The codes are P3051, P3052, P3055, P3056 (which all are ignition-coil circuit malfunction codes I think); P305C, P305E (Cylinder 5 misfire?!?) and U18A7. I'm not sure on those last three as all the sites that have the info require subscriptions.

Anyone else have this problem or info? How much of a headache am I in for? I'm still under warranty, and I am coming up on 20K miles.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Just go to the dealer and let them figure it out.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Just go to the dealer and let them figure it out.


This. You're under warranty, let the dealer take care of it.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> Just go to the dealer and let them figure it out.





MP81 said:


> This. You're under warranty, let the dealer take care of it.


Thanks - I figured the repairs are covered. I'm also thinking about the amount of time. I read about one leak issue that wreaked havoc causing weeks of repairs. Does the GM warranty cover loaners/rentals?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

In our experience, yeah, they've always given us a free loaner for recall/warranty work.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

MP81 said:


> In our experience, yeah, they've always given us a free loaner for recall/warranty work.


Got a loaner. Water had gotten in through the Center High Mount Stop Lamp and destroyed a bunch of stuff. Couple of days waiting for the parts and hopefully it's taken care of.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

bbelnap said:


> Got a loaner. Water had gotten in through the Center High Mount Stop Lamp and destroyed a bunch of stuff. Couple of days waiting for the parts and hopefully it's taken care of.


Wow, what an odd failure. That's what warranties are for. Glad it was taken care of.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I should probably stop avoiding taking mine in for that recall...but no leaks yet.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

This issue ruined a bunch of crap in my trunk, my radio stopped working, start stop failed and had additional issues from it that ended up taking weeks to fix.

Gremlins keep rearing their head afterwards that continue to be traced back to electronics in the trunk. If it happens again I'll be filing for lemon law protection. Luckily mine is a lease so I wash my hands of it in 2 more years.

I was amazed at how much water accumulated, my trunk carpet was dry until it was pulled up and never noticed any leaks from center stop light either.

GM engineers when they initially troubleshot the issue thought it was a one off, until a week later when another came in with similar symptoms. I have a feeling our two cars were the initial batch that prompted a recall, it took forever to get my car back after GM techs and engineers went top to bottom on it. A few months later the recall was issued.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow, that's terrible. 

I have noticed the center stop-lamp has started to rattle again - I wonder if they forgot to add the lock-tite per the bulletin. I'm due for the 22500 maintenance (Oil, tires, cabin filter) so I'll ask them to look at it then. I want all these bugs worked out while the bumper to bumper is still in effect!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

So there is an active recall on this leak? Should those of us without a recall notice assume a fix was installed before we took delivery?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

SilverCruzer said:


> So there is an active recall on this leak? Should those of us without a recall notice assume a fix was installed before we took delivery?


Yes to both


----------



## gregorymill (Jan 6, 2019)

my chevy cruz is showing the same 7 codes but I believe my warranty is up it has 57000 miles on it its a 2017 just purchase used February 2018 is this coming out of my pocket


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think it depends on warranty purchased when car was new or not. And if it still has it. Or whether you added at purchase. 

When I traded my Hyundai. I had the warranty refunded.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

P3051 P3052 P3055 P3056 P305C P305E U18A7 




gregorymill said:


> my chevy cruz is showing the same 7 codes but I believe my warranty is up it has 57000 miles on it its a 2017 just purchase used February 2018 is this coming out of my pocket


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Potential causes of a P0351 code include: Short to voltage or ground on COP driver circuit 
Open on COP driver circuit 
Loose connection at coil or broken connector locks 
Bad Coil (COP)
Faulty Powertrain Control Module

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0351


[h=2]Common Problems That Trigger the P0352 Code[/h]

Defective Ignition Coil(s)
Defective Spark Plug(s)
Intake Manifold Vacuum leaks
Carbon buildup in the Throttle Body air passages
Defective Idle Air Control Valve or Electronic Body

[FONT=verdana, sans-serif] [/FONT]Read more at: https://repairpal.com/obd-ii-code-p0352


[h=3]P3055 Code Meaning :[/h]
P3055OBD-II Diagnostic Powertrain (P) Trouble Code For EngineIgnition System Or MisfireTurbocharger Boost Sensor A Circuit LowShift/Timing Solenoid Malfunction/ 3-2 Shift Solenoid Circuit Electrical
[FONT=&quot]The poor running symptoms are consistent with a MAP sensor malfunction. In addition, in some cases, a bad MAP sensor will not throw a code. Again, the ELD code likely represents a separate wiring issue.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]P3055 DTC specifically refers to the camshaft (cam) timing. In this case, if the cam timing is over-retarded, the engine light will be illluminated and the code will be set.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, sans-serif] [/FONT]Read more at: http://p3055.engine-trouble-code.com/



Potential causes of a P0356 code include: Short to voltage or ground on COP driver circuit 
Open on COP driver circuit 
Loose connection at coil or broken connector locks 
Bad Coil (COP) 
Faulty Powertrain Control Module


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0356



[h=2]P305C Possible Causes :[/h]

The Mass Airflow sensor will also cause this problem. Mass Airflow circuit malfunction.
Fuel with a large percentage of sulfur will clog the DPF quickly
Rough running engine due to misfiring plugs. Many engines have misfire codes to indicate the cylinder effected, such as P0307 for number 7.


Read more at: P305C Diagnostic Code And P305C OBD-II Code Look-Up | DiagnosticTrouble.com (another website hinted at trans problems)

U18A7 was bit tougher, but this is what I found:

[FONT=&quot]← Service Know-How
Corvette Break-In Oil Change Information →​[/FONT]
[h=1]Engine Harness Rubbing on Battery Tray[/h][FONT=&quot]Posted on August 24, 2018 by blogadmin
The engine wiring harness may be rubbing on the edge of the battery tray on some 2016-2018 Malibu models equipped with the 1.5L engine (RPO LFV). As a result, the Check Engine MIL may be illuminated.
The harness is a multi-bundled harness and damage to one of the wires may set a variety of DTCs. One or more of the following DTCs may be set: P0089, P0101, P0121, P0236, P0237, P0336, P0557, P057C, P0575, P057E, P0641, P0651, P0700, P1101, P15F6, P15FD, P16E4, P2227, P2230, P2544, P3051, U0014, U0073, U0101, U0121, U0140, U1814, U18A7. Due to the position of the wires in the engine harness, it is unlikely that more than one circuit or fuse will be affected by the condition.
Check the engine wiring harness conduit and wires for any chafing on the edge of the battery tray. (Fig. 33) Repair the wires as instructed in the appropriate Service Information.








*Fig. 33*​Use woven Polyester Electrical Tape (PET) to tape all contact points of the engine harness. Apply the tape in a double layer, extending along the engine harness past the battery tray. Once the harness is taped, use tie straps to positon the harness away from the battery tray.
_– Thanks to Calvin Kohring_

[/FONT]





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

